# BeeSource on iPhone/iPod Touch



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

I noticed B&B beside Beesource. Are you the person who posted this website about 3 or 4 months ago? If so thanks, I have really enjoyed that website and wet shaving as a whole. I don't think I could ever go back to cartridge shaving.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

NorthALABeeKeep said:


> I noticed B&B beside Beesource. Are you the person who posted this website about 3 or 4 months ago? If so thanks, I have really enjoyed that website and wet shaving as a whole. I don't think I could ever go back to cartridge shaving.


Yeah, I think I did post B&B on here a while back, Its been a while since I've had time to post. It's been fun surfing B&B, I went to wet shaving from an electric razor and in a pinch I shaved with that electric a while back (after using my DE for quite a while), afterwards my face just felt incomplete and awfull, quite frankly!

-Nathanael


----------



## Nate (Dec 16, 2007)

*sweet*

straightrazorplace is a good site also, it got me into straights. Glad to see some other fellows here that shave that way.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

What is B&B????


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I found it! Badger & Blades! Good gracius there is even a forum about shaving. and I thought I was strange.

http://wiki.badgerandblade.com/index.php/List_of_B&B_Shaving_Products


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

If I could give up the face fur I think it'd be with a real razor.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

the only phobia I can think of that I have is fear of shaving with a razor. I can only use electric and even that gives me the creeps on my neck sometimes. If there is such a thing as past lives, I must have had my throat cut in one of them. Is there a name for fear of shaving?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"Is there a word for fear of shaving".-berkshire bee.

There must be one somewhere, lol., there's one for just about everything else. You could 'make one up' or look up the Latin for razors or shaving [RAZ,.RAS {rasp}] and put one together.

For those that don't have 'VERBOPHOBIA' [fear of words], I found 'XYROPBOBIA', or fear of razors. I can see how that can develop when growing up and you ever have to use a razor sometime.

Here's a 'made up' one: 'Apiocustophobia' ---fear of beekeepers.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Nathan when did you start shaving.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

"Badger & Blades"?? Geez, and I was trying to figure out what the University of Wisconsin had to do with Bed & Breakfasts.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

sc-bee: "Nathan when did you start shaving."


----------



## Matt K (Mar 29, 2005)

I pod touch here. Fantastic computing device. That must be a phone you have. how do I get the page icons to show up that way? I assume you touchthe icon and it opens to beesource?

Matt


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Matt K said:


> I pod touch here. Fantastic computing device. That must be a phone you have. how do I get the page icons to show up that way? I assume you touchthe icon and it opens to beesource?
> 
> Matt


No, its a 1st G 32 Gig Touch, I love it! The 2.2 update they recently released fixes a lot of those annoying inconveniences of 2.1 

The "page icons" (web apps) are pretty simple. Go to a website of choice, click the "+" button at the bottom of your screen and select "Add to Home Screen." Then it'll make a little icon for your home screen and you can name it. When your done just click on it and it takes you right back to where you created the icon from. 

It took me a little time to get the BeeSource icon centered properly, but I'm unusually picky about those kinds of details! 

-Nathanael


----------

